
Ask HN: Tools to keep remote teams on the same page? - tin7in
What tools do you use to keep remote teams on the same page when it comes to projects information, company announcements, documentation, document search? When I ask people around me I get all different answers: from Slack only, to having a wiki like Confluence to a SharePoint Intranet to internally developed tool at larger tech companies.
======
sinanata
This might be useful, I've reviewed 24 remote work tools
[https://workremote.us/24-new-remote-work-tools-of-
february-2...](https://workremote.us/24-new-remote-work-tools-of-
february-2020/)

------
tyler666durden
A reliable wiki with a newsfeed like feature - pretty much Confluence (on-
demand or on-prem) Slack or Teams for live chat. But more important than
tools, process. People have to use them consistently for them to matter.

